

Starving your way to vigor: The benefits of an empty stomach - zoowar
http://harpers.org/archive/2012/03/0083829

======
DanBC
The content appears to be pay-walled.

I haven't read the article.

Please be careful when controlling food (your body, your choice etc) because
eating disorders are not fun and it's possible (although unlikely) to develop
an ED through over rigorous food control.

------
gauravk92
Warning: Even if this guy is a doctor, an article online isn't medical advice,
always take it with a grain of salt. This just seems dangerous without proper
knowledge and awareness of what's going on.

